# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Ayuda a un nuevo Mago :)

## MagicMerchan

Hola , pues soy un nuevo mago y me gustaria que alguien con experiencia me ayudara con algunos trucos y eso  :Smile1: 

Muchas Gracias Amigos. :001 302:

----------


## Pulgas

Hola, MagicMerchan.
Vamos a ir por partes.
Lo primero es sólo una recomendación: pasa opor el subforo de Nuevos Miembros y presentate. A lagunos de nosotros nos gusta saber a quién ayudamos. Además, así podemos conocerte mejor, saber algo acerca de tu nivel y estar al día de lo que más te gusta. No es lo mismo ayudar a hacer juegos con cartas que echar una mano a alguien que se quiere especializar en Grandes Ilusiones.
Lo segundo. Si ojeas las normas del foro, verás que está prohibido desvelar técnicas y efectos, es decir, que no podemos decirte cómo se hace un truco. En este foro lo que hacemos es orientar acerca de biliografía, conversar sobre temas teóricos o sobre aspectos concretos de un juego u otro. No sé si eso es lo que buscas, si es así, bienvenido. Si no, dinos qué pretendes y te contaremos si podemos o no ayudarte.
Lo tercero. Muchas de las dudas que se te planteen al principio están ya tratadas en el foro. Si echas un visazo a lo que hay ya escrito (han sido muchos años de escribir y miles de personas para hacerlo) verás que se te despejan algunas cuestiones.
Un saludo.

----------

